# Ship Breaking



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

on another thread ,google earth we where told to look at a ship breaking yard in india/pakistan.has there been any more on the preposed ship breaking yard spanish shipping co.proposed for bolama beach in guinea bissau.this area is a biosphere reserve under u.n.e.s.c.o. yet it is earmarked for breaking up toxic vessels,any news?


----------

